# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Makerbot 5th Gen Mods?

## mountbaldy

Hello!We have a 5th Gen Makerbot we are using in our tech ed classroom.  We also have a Dremel 3D printer in our school library that our students can use.  The Dremel seems to print a much higher quality than the Makerbot does.  Is their any way I can improve my print quality of the 5th gen?  We do have it in an enclosure.  We are currently using the default software to run the makerbot.  Is it worthwhile to install a heated bed in that old printer or does it make more since to buy new?  One of the issues we experience is warping on larger flat pieces.  We have overcome some of that buy placing the object on end instead of flat but their is still some deviation on flat pieces.  We have tried leveling the unit every time and most of the other tips you find online.  Just curious about mods.  Thanks!Cheers,Joe

----------


## Ta90

Hi mountbaldy

I had the same problem. i buy my printer online as a secondhand. 

My fixed was:
- the first smartextruder is verry bad. change to the Tough PLA Smart Extruder. He has a stronger spring inside. Now a have no problem with second filamentpart. the print quality by my printer better is it now.

- XY transfer. my printer was not perfect assembled. i fixed that and the quality was better no i print +- 0.05mm quality. when you have a old belt change that.

- i print only with simplfy 3d software. my best invest. the printer is faster and has a better print quality. the software company has a good support and one of the best tutorial.

- my printers has all the build tak. https://www.buildtak.eu/

regards
stefan

----------


## Striker0k

Hello.
I have MakerBot Replicator 5th Gen. I have the same problem. Curved mechanical body parts and not enough parameters in the slicer:
http://makerbot.online/slicer/slicer-params/ - description of all slicer parameters.
http://makerbot.online/slicer/change-params/ - here you can change any slicer parameter. It is enough just to upload the print-file.

----------


## jenny_swift88

Why are you spamming?

----------


## Striker0k

Sorry if I broke any forum rules by posting a link to the website, but... This is not spam...
A question was asked how to improve print quality. I will try to answer in more detail.

This printer has 2 problems: mechanical and software.
The first problem is hard to solve. If you are typing on a raft, you cannot see it. But if you put a heated platform (for example, IDE Heated Build Plate System for Replicator 5th Gen), you will see printing defects caused by the curvature of the body. One axis was aligned by placing washers under the linear guide.

The second problem is that only basic options are available in MakerBot Print software, while advanced options are not available. Legacy MakerBot Desktop or Simplify3d software can be used. The website link I posted above solves the issue with MakerBot Print options not available.

Detailed instructions:
1. Launch MakerBot Print software.
2. Add the stl-model and specify the required available parameters.
3. Save the project.
4. Upload the print-file of the project to the website.
5. Change advanced parameters on the website. Press the Slice button.
6. Download the makerbot file. Send it to the printer.


P.S. Or maybe you know an easier way to change all the parameters of the slicer. I will gladly listen to you.

----------

